

Airbnb users are buying cheap dwellings as rental properties. So is Wall Street. - lot49a
https://medium.com/weird-future/9e72094b0754

======
pedalpete
Though I agree with the sentiments regarding large scale firms creating the
housing crash, then buying back the assets in liquidation, this article makes
it as though this is the first time a large publicly traded company has been
in the housing rental market.

There are many companies that have been managing properties as their business
model for years, so to point out that this is something new and possibly evil
is incorrect.

[http://seekingalpha.com/article/156054-10-stocks-that-
could-...](http://seekingalpha.com/article/156054-10-stocks-that-could-
benefit-from-apartment-rental-rate-spike)

